# Corel Draw - Vektorpfeilspitzen-Skalierung?



## DSLeX (21. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich zeichne unter Corel Draw (vers. 10.472) eine Linie zur Bemaßung eines Objektes, weise der Linie Pfeilspitzen zu und verkleinere nach Gruppierung beider Objekte die Zeichnung. Das Objekt wird nun kleiner dargestellt, die länge der Bemaßungslinie ebenfalls, aber die Pfeilspitzen werden nicht proportional verkleinert.
Das gleiche gilt auch für beliebeige vergrößerung des ganzen. 
Obwohl unter Eigenschaften "mit Bild skalieren" gewählt ist.

Es ist sogar möglich, dass bei extremer verkleinerung die Pfeilspitzen genau so groß werden, wie das zu bemaßende Objekt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß
DSLeX


----------



## MeisterEmerald (22. Januar 2005)

Mmmm... hab das mal nachgestellt. Bis zu einer gewissen Grenze skalieren die Pfeile schon mit. Nachher muss man sie scheinbar im Umrißmenü -> Pfeile -> Optionen -> Bearbeiten, manuell verkleinern. Diesen kleinen Pfeil hat man dann aber als Vorlage. Vielleicht kann mans dann so angehen das man die Minipfeile erst nach der Verkleinerung zuweist?


----------



## DSLeX (22. Januar 2005)

Ich werde das mal testen, danke schonmal.
Aber an sich ist es doch etwas seltsam und unkomfortabel..

Gruß 
DSLeX


----------



## Gnitze (5. August 2005)

*Re: Corel Draw - Bezier-Skalierung?*

Moin Moin

Das Thema nochmal aus der Schublade geholt...
Mein Problem ist verdammt ähnlich:
Für eine Anfahtrsskizze habe ich die Strassen mit Bezier gezeichnet. Statt Haarlinie hier dann gleich auf 5 - 7 mm und fertig war die Skizze.

Beim Skalieren passiert jetzt das gleiche. Bis zu einem gewissen Maßstab ist alles OK, danach überschneiden sich meine Strassen, oder Kreuzungen verschieben sich weil alles kleiner wird, nur nicht die gezeichneten Strassen.

Hat da jemand ne Lösung für gefunden? Alle Straßen in klein nochmal nachzeichnen ist keine Lösung...    

Ach so: Ebenfalls die 10er Version...


Gruß
Die Gnitze


----------

